# Toe Pincher Coffin Boat....



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I built a regular Toe Pincher coffin for my haunted pirate ship display and it turned out pretty good, so I built a second one, but I add a new twist to it.

I threw a mast, sails and a bow beam to it, then put my "Captain Jack Sparrow" skeleton on top with a paddle and I have him rowing into "Shore":


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh very, very NICE!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's just plain cool, great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reminds me of the closing scene in "Moby Dick" where Ishmael survives the sinking of the _Pequod_ by clinging to Queequeg's coffin. The coffin didn't have a cool mast and sail like yours, though


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> This reminds me of the closing scene in "Moby Dick" where Ishmael survives the sinking of the _Pequod_ by clinging to Queequeg's coffin. The coffin didn't have a cool mast and sail like yours, though


I got the main idea from the POTC movie where Capt. Jack Sparrow escapes from a prison island by rowing away in a coffin.....I just added a few more details to mine!

I did feel like the ships' carpenter on the "Pequod" after building my toe pincher coffins.......!!!

Thank ye for the kind replies......!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I dig it !!!! very cool


----------

